# Мануал Авдеев Дмитрий



## Failed Seeker (2 Июн 2016)

Кто-нибудь сталкивался с ним?
Использует некую "особую" методику.
Называет себя остеопатом, но то, что он делал мне были не остеопатические методы (или не только они), скорее мануальные. Правда это мое утверждение, возможно, некомпетентно.
Но я был как-то у остеопата (по другому вопросу), работа совсем другая.
У меня грыжа l5/s1.
После первого посещения заметное облегчение, от чего воспрял духом, возгордился и накосячил, взяв лишний вес...
Второе посещение облегчения не дало..
Даже, кажется, пошло ухудшение.
Есть ссылка на его сайт, но не знаю, как к этому отнесутся админы.


----------



## leo1980 (2 Июн 2016)

*Failed Seeker*, 
да тут просто
будешь как все, клиентов будет мало, назовешься особенным "двойной слой шоколада", без оснований на то, и все меняется


----------



## Failed Seeker (2 Июн 2016)

Ну это само собой.
Мне интересны результаты посещения его у других людей...


----------

